

Worse Than China? U.S. Government Wants To Censor Search Engines And Browsers - sdizdar
http://act.demandprogress.org/act/protectip_docs/?source=fb

======
jgershen
This article, like the headline, is light on facts and high on sensationalism.
However, the bill (full text available at [1]) does look pretty ugly.

[1] [http://leahy.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/BillText-
PROTECTIPAct....](http://leahy.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/BillText-
PROTECTIPAct.pdf)

------
bluedanieru
We need a new constitution.

~~~
HedgeMage
The Constitution is fine; the government's habit of ignoring it is the
problem.

EDIT: The Constitution is fine; our habit of letting the government ignore it
is the problem.

